# Ca18det cold start issue.



## calebbrown (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey.
I own a 1993 200sx with the ca18det.
When it is cold it will not start. 
It turns over.
It may give a little try but after that nothing. 
It is modified, t28 turbo, full exhaust, front mount intercooler, raised fuel pressure and boost set at 10psi.
Give it a push start and she goes fine.
My father is a mechanic+ a friend of mine. Have checked everything we can think of. Compression when cold was 50-60 psi on all cylinders. Hot 150,90, 110 and 140psi. Hardly any blow by so is not rings. Decided to take hydraulic lifters out and replace with second hand units that we pulled apart and cleaned. Started fine for a day then got progressively worse till it wouldn't start at all again.

Would be great full for any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

50 - 60 psi on a cold engine is not good. That's probably why it won't start. Even on a cold engine, the psi should be around 150 minimum. I would venture to say your engine is toast.


----------



## calebbrown (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats what we thought at first. But with no blow by? We done a cylinder leakage test too. Found air was leaking through no.1 intake valves, through the plenium and up no.3. Therofore we thought it was the lifters. Still could be. Maybe bent valves?


----------

